# General > Politics >  Fear is a winning tactic

## dozy

Last week it was a shopping center being used to STAGE a fear show this week it's a FOOTBALL MATCH .iIs this just another government sponsored way to ramp up the FEAR factor. Is the Westminster Government now the edge of being the biggest instigator of FEAR and therefore TERROR of its own people. Westminster states : terrorist is person or group that uses terror or fear to gain power or monies for reward, ( only one line from many) sounds just like the Tory government to me. What's next in the Stay campaign ,honesty is nowhere to be seen .

----------


## golach

> Last week it was a shopping center being used to STAGE a fear show this week it's a FOOTBALL MATCH .iIs this just another government sponsored way to ramp up the FEAR factor. Is the Westminster Government now the edge of being the biggest instigator of FEAR and therefore TERROR of its own people. Westminster states : terrorist is person or group that uses terror or fear to gain power or monies for reward, ( only one line from many) sounds just like the Tory government to me. What's next in the Stay campaign ,honesty is nowhere to be seen .


The Westminster Government has never been a supporter of the IRA unlike your Eck Salmond

----------


## squidge

Member of the '79 group were you Golach?

----------


## golach

> Member of the '79 group were you Golach?


If you mean this group Squidge, I am not a member 
The *79 Group* was a faction within the Scottish National Party (SNP), named after its year of formation, 1979. The group sought to persuade the SNP to take an active left-wing stance, arguing that it would win more support, and were highly critical of the established SNP leaders. Although it had a tiny membership, the group caused sufficient disquiet that it was expelled from the SNP in 1982, although its members were subsequently readmitted and many attained senior positions in the Scottish Government after 2007; former First Minister Alex Salmond (2007-2014) was a leading member of the group.

----------


## tonkatojo

Osborne says he will be blamed for faking the US moon landing next, just shows the man's stupidity,he wasn't born till 2 years after. The tool should look at what he is saying these hilarious scare tactics worked for him in the Westminster elections but the public won't be fooled twice would they ?, but there are plenty of wannabe torys around still. Cameron has the audacity to say "the poor will suffer worst" with Brexit, where has he been hiding the last decade to say such tosh, the poor always suffer worst. Now Balls and the man Cable are lending their support for the stay campaign how desperate is Osborne to have a pair of losers backing him, it's hilarious.

----------


## Fulmar

Whereas the 'out' lot have such notable worthies as Boris Johnston (who, some say, is playing a double game), Farage and Ian Duncan Smith!

----------


## tonkatojo

> Whereas the 'out' lot have such notable worthies as Boris Johnston (who, some say, is playing a double game), Farage and Ian Duncan Smith!


Boris is just Boris, he is devious I agree, now Farage  is condemned for what he wants but he has told nothing but the truth, IDS he is like a born again I think he believes he has seen the light. lol, no comparison to the IN brigade desperation is there ? John Major yet another failed tory spouting his indignation doesn't do them much good either .

----------

